# [solved] Audigy nur noch Digitalton

## AROK

Hallo!

Seit einigen Tagen hab ich ein Problem mit meiner Audigy Karte. 

Über die Gelbe Buchse habe ich meinen externen Verstärker/Decoder angeschlossen.  Darüber habe ich sowohl den "normalen" Ton als auch den Digitalen A52-Ton bekommen. Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich aber nur noch a52-Ton (passthru) darüber (DVD, etc). Über die Kopfhörer Buchse bekomme ich den analogen Ton nach wie vor.

Könnte damit zusammenhängen dass ich zu etwa der Zeit Windows parallel installiert habe (worunter ich dieses Problem im Übrigen nicht habe!)?

Jedenfalls bin ich recht ratlos, hat von euch Jemand eine Idee?

Danke + Grüße

AROKLast edited by AROK on Mon Sep 03, 2007 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Such mal im alsamixer nach dem Switch "IEC958 Optical Raw" und stell sicher dass er auf "Off"  bzw. "MM" gestellt ist.

----------

## AROK

Hallo Vortex375,

steht auf "Off".  Das wars leider nicht.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Besteht prinzipiell die Möglichkeit, dass es mit den unter Windows getroffenen Einstellungen zusammenhängt? D.h. dass die Karte irgendwas in einem eeprom oder so abspeichert?

----------

## Vortex375

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Zumindest steht in der man-page des Treibers, dass dieser den Chip der Audigy neu programmiert (und ziemlich viel technisches Zeugs, das nicht nicht wirklich verstanden habe  :Wink:  ). Aber drum kann man unter Linux auch (zumindest mit der Audigy2) von mehreren Quellen gleichzeitig aufnehmen, ein Feature welches der Windows-Treiber (der Original-Treiber vom Hersteller!) nicht bietet.  :Smile: 

Schade, eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass es an dieser Mixer-Einstellung liegt. Aber es gibt noch andere lustige Kandidaten im Audigy-Mixer. Ich würde dir mal empfehlen (testweise) die /var/lib/asound.state zu löschen (vorher alsasound stoppen), damit die Mixer-Einstellung wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Übrigens, ich bin neidisch, dass bei deiner Karte überhaupt ac3 passthrough funktioniert. Wenn ich das bei meiner Audigy2 Value versuche, dann kommt am analogen Ausgang (extrem) lautes Knattern und am Digitalausgang gar nix. Fehlermeldungen gibt es aber keine (zumindest zeigt mplayer keine an, auch nicht mit -v).

EDIT: Hast du vielleicht in letzter Zeit ein Kernel-Update gemacht oder die alsa-lib aktualisiert?

----------

## Thargor

Also bei mir (Audigy2) gibt es einen Audigy Analog/Digital switch im alsamixer, vielleicht ist das der Uebeltaeter, der stllt sich bei mir naemlich manchmal ohne Grund auf Digital

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also bei mir (Audigy2) gibt es einen Audigy Analog/Digital switch im alsamixer, vielleicht ist das der Uebeltaeter, der stllt sich bei mir naemlich manchmal ohne Grund auf Digital

 

daran liegt es leider nicht, ich nutze den Switch um zwischen Kopfhörern und Boxen hin und her zu schalten.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Hast du vielleicht in letzter Zeit ein Kernel-Update gemacht oder die alsa-lib aktualisiert?

 

Ja, beides  :Smile:  Aber erst gestern, nachdem ich das Problem schon hatte. 

Direkt als es auftrat hab ich natürlich gleich überlegt, wodurch das verursacht worden seien könnte, aber ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts geändert, außer eben Windows XP parallel installiert. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schade, eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass es an dieser Mixer-Einstellung liegt. Aber es gibt noch andere lustige Kandidaten im Audigy-Mixer. Ich würde dir mal empfehlen (testweise) die /var/lib/asound.state zu löschen (vorher alsasound stoppen), damit die Mixer-Einstellung wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> 

 

Das werde ich gleich mal probieren.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Übrigens, ich bin neidisch, dass bei deiner Karte überhaupt ac3 passthrough funktioniert. Wenn ich das bei meiner Audigy2 Value versuche, dann kommt am analogen Ausgang (extrem) lautes Knattern und am Digitalausgang gar nix. Fehlermeldungen gibt es aber keine (zumindest zeigt mplayer keine an, auch nicht mit -v). 

 

Bei mir kommt das Knattern bei VLC auch. Aber Videos mit AC3 schaue ich mit Kaffeine an, und da gibt es keine Probleme.

Danke für die Tipps! 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Vortex375, du bist ein Genie!  :Very Happy: 

die Datei heißt allerdings 

```
/var/lib/alsa/asound.state
```

So:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state

/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

und es lief wieder!

Vielen Dank!

----------

## AROK

Jetzt hat es das schon wieder gemacht   :Smile: 

Habt ihr eine Idee warum das passiert?

Gruß

AROK

----------

